# When to switch to 1 meal a day ?



## ahazra (Aug 20, 2010)

Zorro is almost 6 months now. He has been on 3 meals a day (about 5 cups total). For the past 3/4 days he just seems to nibble no more than a mouthful in the AM, leaves his food at noon and only wants to eat at night. For the past 2 days, he has reduced his intake to about 1 cup between morning and noon and eats close to 3 cups at night.

Question is at what age do you switch to 1 meal a day ? Personally I would prefer to feed him twice a day (avoid bloat, etc), but wanted to check with the experts here. What has been your experience ?

Note: nothing has changed as far as the food or his daily activities to upset his rhythm.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I always end up feeding twice a day..

I'm sure at this point Zorro is telling you that he doesn't "need" that much food/3 times a day feeding.

At 6 months, mine are usually eating 1.5-2 cups twice a day,,one am, one pm..

Mine are pigs and would eat all day long if I let them, but alot of gsd's just aren't big food hogs..I'd try the twice a day,,if he doesn't eat his breakfast after 15 minutes, pick it up..If you can, save it , add to it for dinner..

Mine are fed at 6:30 am and again 4pm


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This question was just asked the other day, thought I'd link it:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/feeding-our-puppy/152133-when-change-2-feedings-day-1-a.html


----------



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

I personally would keep feeding twice a day to hopefully avoid bloat


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

fkeeley said:


> I personally would keep feeding twice a day to hopefully avoid bloat


I second this.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Twice a day... He's probably at the age his growth is slowing so you can lessen the amount.

Try 2 cups in the am. 2 cups in the pm.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

We feed the same amount everyday-over 3 meals.

I also think it's good to seprerate meals vs feeding just one. Some dogs tend to inhale their food if only fed once.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> I second this.


1 3rd that! twice a day


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Twice a day here, too. Depends on your schedule as to what time you feed. I never like to do it at the exact times because I don't want them waiting/expecting. In the morning it's anywhere from 7:30 to 8:30. Frankly, they're not too interested earlier than 7:30. I'm glad. In the evening it's anywhere from 5:30 to 6:30. It was a bit later last night because Dexter had a long and hard game of fetch in the late afternoon, so I wanted to make sure he was totally cooled down before eating.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

We feed our two dogs twice a day. The morning feeding is anywhere between 6:00 and 7:30.
At night, it's 6:30. Our dogs must have a built in alarm clock because if it's 6:35pm, they are bugging you, like "dude, where's my food!!


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Why does everyone recommend to feed twice a day, raising/lowering food bowls, making them eat slowly, etc? Is it just because you *think *it will prevent bloat or do you have actual research to back up your suggestions? This is an honest question because I've tried several times to find articles on bloat that were conclusive, peer-reviewed studies, but I have yet to find any. I do not believe the Purdue study because it was entirely statistics and conjecture. I hear a lot of recommendations to feed large/giant breeds twice a day to help prevent bloat, but I don't see where this is coming from - where is the research?? I personally prefer to feed once a day and no I will not anthropomorphize my dogs with "would you like it if you ate once a day", I'm looking for real answers if there are any.


----------



## mountaingsd (Feb 20, 2011)

I feed twice a day. I tried to switch to once, but one of my dogs has a easily irritated stomach and will throw up bile in the evenings if her meals aren't spaced out. The rest of the dogs tolerate it just fine, but I figure its not too fair to feed one and not the other


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when my dog was a pup he was fed 1 cup in the am.,
1 cup at noon and 1 cup in the pm. he also had snacks
throughout the day. i forget when we started feeding
1 cup in the am. and 1 cup in the pm. there's normally
something mixed in with his knibble.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Verivus said:


> Why does everyone recommend to feed twice a day, raising/lowering food bowls, making them eat slowly, etc? Is it just because you *think *it will prevent bloat or do you have actual research to back up your suggestions? This is an honest question because I've tried several times to find articles on bloat that were conclusive, peer-reviewed studies, but I have yet to find any. I do not believe the Purdue study because it was entirely statistics and conjecture. I hear a lot of recommendations to feed large/giant breeds twice a day to help prevent bloat, but I don't see where this is coming from - where is the research?? I personally prefer to feed once a day and no I will not anthropomorphize my dogs with "would you like it if you ate once a day", I'm looking for real answers if there are any.


As far as twice a day is concerned, the reasons are obvious. A two times larger volume of of dry food, soaked with water can lead to more gas formation and lead to rotation of the stomach more easily that half the volume and weight. It is also healthier to have smaller fluctuations in blood sugar levels and dogs are less likely to overeat.


----------



## Kola_2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

We feed Kola the recommened feeding with Blue Buffalo Large Puppy Dog Food... which is like 3-4 cups a day... so one cup in the morning.... one cup in the afternoon....and one in the evening
She only eat 3 cups... she is 12weeks... and the Vet said she is at a perfect weight... 15.8lbs
I like the idea of spacing out her meals. It gives her lil tummy a chance to rest so she isnt so full.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

RebelGSD said:


> As far as twice a day is concerned, the reasons are obvious. A two times larger volume of of dry food, soaked with water can lead to more gas formation and lead to rotation of the stomach more easily that half the volume and weight. It is also healthier to have smaller fluctuations in blood sugar levels and dogs are less likely to overeat.


Okay, but is this what you THINK or is there research you can provide that backs this up? That's what I'm looking for, good research.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I feed 2x a day because I like to eat more than once a day.  

If you find any of those studies please post them!


----------

